# Our "Great Pumpkin" themed invitation



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Our party them this year was the 50th showing of "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown." The front of the invitation was 2 classic Peanuts Halloween strips. The interior featured a strip with the dialog substituted with information about our party.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

A few pics of the decorations

Life-size cutouts on the front lawn: Trick or Treaters, and the pumpkin patch
























Kitchen windowsill









Fireplace Mantle









Desktop - a vintage Hallmark centerpiece









Lucy at her Psychiatric Booth









...with poor Charlie Brown!









Our "costumes on top of costumes"...


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

ChrisW said:


> Our party them this year was the 50th showing of "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown." The front of the invitation was 2 classic Peanuts Halloween strips. The interior featured a strip with the dialog substituted with information about our party.
> 
> View attachment 268792
> 
> ...



how did you make the strip to fit your needs? I'm doing a charlie brown pumpkin patch next year .. TIA


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I freaking love this. So wonderful and I loveloveLOVE the costumes - both of them (that is awesome!!!!)


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Great presentation! The cutouts, very well done. We have very similar plywood cutouts, and this year we used them ACROSS THE STREET at the home of an older lady who doesn't decorate! My wife's idea, everybody loved it.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I just love this idea. Great job!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!

Always Wicked - The magic of Photoshop! I blanked out the original dialog, then found the font "peanuts" online.The peanuts font kept messing up numbers so I had to use Comic Sans for them. Just filled in the type in the appropriate voice balloons.

Frankie Girl - my wife made her costume and it really turned out cute! I made her witch mask out of paper mache. She found the yellow polo shirt at a local thrift store & I painted it, talk about easy costumes to wear for the party. We didn't put on our "Halloween costumes" until the costume contest. Our guests aren't allowed to vote for us, but they got a big kick out of our "costumes".

Thanks Wolf Man - and that is a great idea, sharing the peanuts decorations. These figures were all done on masonite, primed on both sides and edges to combat moisture.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Just fabulous!! Great pics and love all the costumes! .........the Quint & Hooper one made me LOL!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Really great!
Nice work


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

What a delightful theme! Your costumes and costume's costumes are a hoot. Love your front yard cutouts. This really made me smile.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks again for the nice comments and "likes". This was probably one of our favorite themes to do. Plus, we have a lot of Peanuts items, books and decorations not in the pictures that we were able to put out to add to the decor.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I love this. We are huge Charlie Brown fans in our house. This is just great! Nice work!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Fennyann. 

I've been meaning to post this pic for awhile. We included the following in the goody bag we distributed to all of our guests. We got a good response from it, and still see them at friend's houses and offices! Simply laid out, printed and cut 3 3/4 by 3" blocks and hotglued the rubble stones to them.


----------

